# Dark Power Pro P9



## msiegberg (6. Juli 2011)

Erstmal einen wunderschönen guten Morgen,

folgendes Anliegen beschäftigt mich und ich hoffe auf tatkräftige Unterstützung. In meinem
Computer habe ich ein Dark Power Pro P9 750Watt Netzteil installiert.

Die aktuellen Komponenten sind:

- Asus Maximus IV Extreme
- Intel i7 2600k
- 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-Ram
- Corsair F128 SSD
- Asus ENGTX580 DC II
- WD 1TB Festplatte
- Plextor BluRay Brenner SA950
- Corsair Wasserkühlung H70 mit zwei Noctua Lüftern
- Lüfter des Corsair 600T Gehäuses

Nun ist die Überlegung da bzw. die Bestellung ist auch schon erfolgt eine zweite Asus ENGTX 580 DC II
einzubauen.

Reicht das Netzteil für dieses Vorhaben noch aus oder bewege ich mich da schon im Grenzbereich?

OC ist für mich erstmal uninteressant bzw. mache ich nicht – keine Ahnung was in der Zukunft ist.

Vielen Dank vorab für Ihre Unterstützung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Michael Siegberg


----------



## Robonator (6. Juli 2011)

Soweit ich weiss hat die 580 doch einen Verbrauch von bis zu 300W oder nicht?   Ich denke das es knapp wird mit dem Netzteil.  
Eventuell ein 800-900W Netzteil kaufen. 
Kann sein das ich mich irre, aber 120W für CPU, Festplatten, Ram, Laufwerke und Lüfter scheinen mir doch zu wenig.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo msiegberg

Sofern alle Komponenten innerhalb der Spezifikation betrieben werden, sollte das von dir erwähnte Vorhaben ausreichend sein.


----------



## msiegberg (6. Juli 2011)

Das klingt schon mal gut. Gibt es denn von der p9 Serie auch schon 1000 Watt Netzteile?

Auf der Homepage finde ich leider nichts 

Micha


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo msiegberg

Nein, so ein Gerät gibt es momentan nicht. Aber gegen Jahresende werden wir die Dark Power Pro P10 Serie einführen, die dann auch Gold zertifiziert ist (ein Modell sogar Platin). Das könnte etwas für dich sein


----------



## Philipus II (7. Juli 2011)

Dein Rechner wird mit dem 750W problemlos laufen. Solange du kein deutliches Übertakten vorhast, würde ich das Netzteil nicht ersetzen. Ich persönlich rate auch stark davon ab, heute Netzteile zu beschaffen, um irgendwann in der Zukunft mal die Mehrleistung auszunutzen. Von daher: Wenn du übertakten willst, kannst du dir dann bei Bedarf immernoch eins kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

Ich kann nur davon abraten auf einem 1155 Mainboard eine zweite Grafikkarte einzubauen, vor allem, weil du auch noch einen NF 200 Chip hast. Das endet in einer Katastrophe, spar dir das Geld.


----------



## msiegberg (7. Juli 2011)

Was meinst du denn mit Katastrophe?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Juli 2011)

Das Problem ist das die CPU nur 16 Lanes zu Verfügung hat und das wars alles weitere, wie der NV200 Chip sind nicht mehr nativ an die CPU angebunden und verlieren Geschwindigkeit und Stabilität.
Das heißt im Endeffekt das du mit SLI mehr 3D Mark Punkte bekommst aber auch das die minimum FPS teilweis unter dem Level einer Singel Karte liegen und gerade die minimum Frames sind ja das wichtigste.
Zweiten zickt der Turbomodus ein wenig rum und die Microruckler werden auch verstärkt.

Die 1155 ist eine super Spiele Platform solang du kein SLI betreiben willst da greif lieber zum alten Sockel oder warte auf den sau teuren 2211 Sockel der ende des Jahres kommt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

Der Sockel heißt 2011 und so wie es aussieht, kommt der erst 2012. 



msiegberg schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn mit Katastrophe?



hulkhardy1 hat es ja schon beschrieben und ich habe die gleichen Erfahrungen mit meinem P8P67 WS Revolution gemacht. In Benchmarks bringt der NF 200 Chip eine Menge, in Games sinkt die Minimum FPS deutlich unter den Werten mit nur einer Karte.
Die Schwankungen in der FPS sind einfach zu groß, das sieht man dann.

Es ist natürlich deine Entscheidung, was du machst, aber ich würde mir halt das Geld sparen, musst du wissen.


----------



## msiegberg (13. Juli 2011)

Jetzt käme die nächste Frage auf: das Netzteil hat nur, wie ich gerade sehe, zwei pci-e Kabel mit 6+2 und 6pin an Board.

Die Gtx 580 von asus braucht aber jeweils zwei 8pin connectors.

Wie kann man denn das lösen? Somit hab ich jeweils zwei Pins zu wenig pro Karte


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (14. Juli 2011)

Nun, das ist das Problem, da ich keine 6pin to 8pin Adapter empfehlen darf, da wir sowas nicht führen und dementsprechend unsere nicht vorhandenen Adapter nicht mit unserem Netzteil getestet haben. Aus diesem Grunde darf ich dir offiziell nicht zu den Adaptern raten. 

Wozu ich dir aber auf keinen Fall raten kann, ist Molex Adapter zu nutzen.


----------



## msiegberg (17. Juli 2011)

Jo, danke für eure Hilfe  hab die zweite gtx 580 dc ii erstmal wieder zurückgeschickt. Die Nachteile überwogen einfach


----------

